# Handbook of Corrosion Engineering



## هانى شرف الدين (16 سبتمبر 2008)

Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 
by Pierre R. Roberge 


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0070765162 

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780070765160 

Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional 

Number Of Pages: 1072 

Publication Date: 1999-09-30 



Reduce the enormous economic and environmental impact of corrosion Emphasizing quantitative techniques, this guide provides you with: *Theory essential for understanding aqueous, atmospheric, and high temperature corrosion processes Corrosion resistance data for various materials Management techniques for dealing with corrosion control, including life prediction and cost analysis, information systems, and knowledge re-use Techniques for the detection, analysis, and prevention of corrosion damage, including protective coatings and cathodic protection More 



download links: 
Code: 

http://mihd.net/ft5dpia 
​


----------



## بترول (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا هندسه جارى التحميل


----------



## gearbox (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aly_zz (6 مارس 2009)

نشكرك بشدة على هذا الكتاب المتميز بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (8 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي الكتاب وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## عجرودى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الجهد الرائع فى نشر العلم


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
يعطيك العاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه*


----------



## تولين (5 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلمممممممممممممم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس الخراط (6 مايو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 مايو 2010)

نرفق مستندات شركة ExxonMobil Engineering Practice عن التآكل.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 مايو 2010)

نرفق ملفات عن تآكل خطوط الأنابيب تحت الأرض والأنودات.


----------

